# 1960 schwinn corvette handlebar stem questions



## Maurice (Jul 2, 2022)

Good morning, I'm currently going thru a 1960 Schwinn Corvette. Came to a hurdle in trying to remove the handlebar stem. It was rusted/welded to the fork steer tube... Unfortunately it came off the hard way. Quick couple questions, was this the correct stem? And in replacing it, would any year Corvette stem work? Or what 26" Schwinn from that era? Boys or girls? Thanks much in advance! Happy holiday weekend to all!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

That's a Wald stem. Out of all my Corvettes I have never had one made by Wald. I've heard some say they have encountered Wald stems on their Schwinn bikes, so they could have used those at certain times. I only collect Schwinns and have never once come across a Wald stem. Although my project 1961 Corvette 5 speed had a set of bars with a very small W on the end. Starting with the 1966 models the stems had a smaller OD to allow for the new thicker gauge steerer tubes so only the earlier stems will work unless your fork was replaced. The earlier stems were not marked and wedge on the stem was continuous, not squared off at the bottom and not wedged on the side. 


This piece was only used in 1961 along with the standard stem. The cinch bold is vertical. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/295071668585?campid=5335809022
This one came out sometime in 1962 and the cinch bolt was horizonal. The earlier 60's piece had the cinch bolt in a slight upward angle and it's somewhat unnoticeable.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334484128112?campid=5335809022


----------



## Maurice (Jul 2, 2022)

Ahhh so that's what the "W" on the stem must mean... was wondering, and thought it may not have been an original. It also looks different from my 59 corvette stem. Although I'm not sure that its' original equipment... But I guess that's good news with this stem, since now I don't feel so bad about ruining it. Awesome info again brother. Thank you!!! Now off to find a correct Schwinn stem from that era.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

I wonder if @49autocycledeluxe has any left. California area??


----------



## phantom (Jul 2, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Ahhh so that's what the "W" on the stem must mean... was wondering, and thought it may not have been an original. It also looks different from my 59 corvette stem. Although I'm not sure that its' original equipment... But I guess that's good news with this stem, since now I don't feel so bad about ruining it. Awesome info again brother. Thank you!!! Now off to find a correct Schwinn stem from that era.



This one could work for you. It from a 63


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> This one could work for you.
> 
> View attachment 1655707
> 
> View attachment 1655708



Isn’t Maurice’s the larger diameter one? The smaller dia works but leaves a noticeable gap in the fork tube, is that pic a large dia one? I recently discovered this trying to interchange neck fork years? P.S. soak/spray questionable parts w/PB Blaster or Something, overnight works wonders!


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks like this one off a 59-60 deluxe hornet?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Looks like this one off a 59-60 deluxe hornet?View attachment 1655735View attachment 1655736




The Hornets came with the rolled stems so that Wald was a replacement.


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Right? I have some of those larger dia, one off a 57 tiger? Anyhow tiger with wrong dia stem & a repop 21.1mm quill stem? Gap looks lame gonna rechrome one of the older ones


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1655776View attachment 1655777




I personally wouldn't mess with rechroming one of those rolled stems if that's what you're saying here. 




Thee said:


> Right? I have some of those larger dia, one off a 57 tiger? Anyhow tiger with wrong dia stem & a repop 21.1mm quill stem? Gap looks lame gonna rechrome one of the older onesView attachment 1655771


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I personally wouldn't mess with rechroming one of those rolled stems if that's what you're saying here.



No not worth it, I’d re-chrome the wald if anything, got so much crap lying around that was just on the surface of the junk pile, hahaha


----------



## Maurice (Jul 2, 2022)

I soaked it while the forks were still on the bike for a week with all the standard over the counter lubricants/penetrants. Wouldn't budge. Tried everything, even a sledge hammer. Nothing. Forks needed to be pulled off the bike so we could put them in a vice. Hence cutting the stem in half... 
After exhausting every tool I had in my book, I then handed it to my son in law who's a union welder by trade. The photo is an industrial penetrant that they use on job sites. It worked. After 24 hours of soaking, the remainder of the old stem came out. Penetrant, vice, heat and vice grips did the job. 
All the Caber input is much appreciated on my end!!! Now to find a Schwinn stem that will work. Phantom has a photo with a very nice stem. I should touch base with him. Thanks again!


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Good job getting it out then!


----------



## Maurice (Jul 2, 2022)

I agree with the earlier post by Thee, smaller diameter stem doesn't look right. I happen to have a 1967 stem off a womans Schwinn Breeze. Stuck it in the corvette, and too small diameter. Just ran out to the garage and measured the Breeze vs the Wald that came out of Corvette.
Looks like 1/16th difference


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

You'll need a 22.2 mm stem. 1965 and earlier.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks! Those are the numbers I need.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 3, 2022)

For info, I found a stem on ebay. "Supposedly" out of a '59 Jaguar for $25. Should be fine. Proof is in the pudding A local Norcal Caber was nice enough to part with this bike recently. Photo as started, and now it's starting to go back together.
NOT much original red paint left. BUT...since the original scripts and decals are decent, I decided to leave what's left of the original paint alone. In the process of cleaning up the wheels and seat. Ordered the larger brick whitewall tires.







 Any ideas or luck out in the Cabe world on bringing back some color to the Mesinger seat?? I'll post a photo or two when the bike's all back together. Thanks again for all the input and help!


----------



## Thee (Jul 3, 2022)

Maurice said:


> For info, I found a stem on ebay. "Supposedly" out of a '59 Jaguar for $25. Should be fine. Proof is in the pudding A local Norcal Caber was nice enough to part with this bike recently. Photo as started, and now it's starting to go back together.
> NOT much original red paint left. BUT...since the original scripts and decals are decent, I decided to leave what's left of the original paint alone. In the process of cleaning up the wheels and seat. Ordered the larger brick whitewall tires.View attachment 1656290
> 
> View attachment 1656291
> ...



Nice Man! Glad you got the stem diameter thing figured out, it perplexed me for a minute? Oh ok a slight diff? Always something new to learn! Keeps the hobby interesting! I couldn’t remember both the numbers but after your thread it’s ingrained in my head 🤨, 21.1mm & 22.2mm
Happy 4th! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Thee (Jul 3, 2022)

How about the upside down “deluxe” upper headset cup & race? I had taken apart the ‘57 tiger apart about six years before I put it back together, luckily I had marked the bag of head set parts ‘57 & was able to figure it out


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2022)

sorry no refunds! 🙂 

stuck stems are no fun. 

I am surprised to see the paint came out that good! if nobody bought it that is what I had planned, just clean up what is there and make it all rideable.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 3, 2022)

Haha, no I love the bike, and it's staying in my garage. Besides, you have more bikes than you can ride
I gave the frame an oxalic acid bath overnight. To my surprise it totally derusted it. AND didn't harm the paint OR the decals! Then I rattle can clear coated the frame and it helped bring back as much of the red paint as was possible. It looks ok. So now the rear 2 speed hub is completely apart (fingers crossed that I can put IT back together) and it's soaking in the leftover acid bath...picked up a couple new spokes and ordered 2 of the larger brick pattern whitewall tires. Polish the stainless fenders, and it should look presentable. At least that's the plan.
Let ya know, and thanks again for the bike. It's a fun project.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2022)

here's how I found it. 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh man, that poor thing was a crusty mess! It's actually worse than a Corvette 5 speed I got from the SF Bay area that I nick named Rusty. Not much on it was salvageable and the Black paint was beat all to ..........ll. I chemically stripped the paint and primer off but it didn't remove any of the rust so I took a sander to it and then finished it off with a sand blast. 

Rusty after the paint strip.









After cleaning off the rust. When a frame is rusty, forget about using a paint stripper, just blast it and be done with it.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 4, 2022)

Labor of love! Good job saving the bike. I say save ALL Corvette 5 speeds, they're too rare not to. Is the bike all put back together? 
Out of curiosity, did you find rust UNDER the original Schwinn paint??


----------



## Maurice (Jul 7, 2022)

Ebay stem showed up today. Ebayer says '59 Jaguar...I dunno. But it's Schwinn, and it works. Handlebars were too far gone. They went off to the chrome shop today.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 7, 2022)

Tomorrow's project...fingers crossed all these crazy parts, gears, bearings, shafts, brake shoes....all go back together. AND the 2 speed actually works... By the way, does anyone know the correct grease to use in putting this back together!?? I just read an article here from 2018... it says "medium auto" grease. Hmmm...ok. Guess I run to Napa auto parts and get some medium auto grease tomorrow...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Labor of love! Good job saving the bike. I say save ALL Corvette 5 speeds, they're too rare not to. Is the bike all put back together?
> Out of curiosity, did you find rust UNDER the original Schwinn paint??




Yes, there was lots of rust underneath the paint. It actually amazed me! The paint was chip and scratched up, but not to the extent where all that rust is on the frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Tomorrow's project...fingers crossed all these crazy parts, gears, bearings, shafts, brake shoes....all go back together. AND the 2 speed actually works... By the way, does anyone know the correct grease to use in putting this back together!?? I just read an article here from 2018... it says "medium auto" grease. Hmmm...ok. Guess I run to Napa auto parts and get some medium auto grease tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 1658503




We've been doing a "taste" test on this stuff at work for our machines and so far, it has its lots of pros and some petty cons. It is sticky and it stays where you want it. After applying this and the general purpose Lithium grease on flat smooth surface, it leaves a slippery residue after it's completely wiped off the surface where the general purpose does not. It's harder to apply and that bugs me because it takes longer greasing up a shaft, but it doesn't wipe off as easily. Ever notice all the oil dripping out the bottom of your grease gun? This doesn't do that! And that's great for a bike and just about everything else. Once the oil/lubricant in the general purpose lithium grease separates from the lithium, it seeps everywhere so you're actually losing your lubrication and leaving a dirty mess. It's compatible with other types of grease, and that was one of our biggest concerns since our customers use just about everything including that worthless white lithium.  At this point with our testing, I'm only using this on my bikes from now on. 



			https://www.amazon.com/Super-Lube-21036-Synthetic-Translucent/dp/B000ILHVQ2/ref=asc_df_B000ILHVQ2?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=79989522876825&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583589102052775&th=1
		


Product Description​Multipurpose Synthetic Grease 3-oz​This premium lubricant provides longer protection against friction, wear, rust and corrosion, reducing downtime for industrial machinery. Compatible with plastics and elastomers, PTFE thickeners offer good thermal stability, shear stability, water resistance, and lubricity.

*Specifications:*

Will not drip, melt or seperate
Will not evaporate or form gummy deposits
Silicone-Free formula
Dielectric, impervious to salt water
H1 Food grade and clean; safe in potable water
Wide temperature range: -45 F to 450 F
Water resistant and rust inhibiting
Environmentally friendly and biodegradable
Outlasts conventional grease by 3-4 times
Kosher certified


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 7, 2022)

Maurice said:


> By the way, does anyone know the correct grease to use in putting this back together!?? I just read an article here from 2018... it says "medium auto" grease. Hmmm...ok. Guess I run to Napa auto parts and get some medium auto grease tomorrow...



I use automotive bearing grease (red stuff), no brand in particular, whichever is on sale.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Valvoline also has a good product, Moly-Fortified Gray Full Synthetic.



​


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> I use automotive bearing grease (red stuff), no brand in particular, whichever is on sale.
> View attachment 1658539




Timken is a top rated grease. But you have to get rid of your wife's toothbrush! 🤨 I started using an Acid Brush years ago when I got tired of spreading grease with my fingers. For 3 bucks you can get 36 brushes @ Harbor Freight. If the bristle is too long for you, just snip some off with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 8, 2022)

This is a life saver. Puts the amount you want where you want it. Hand held depress the charger with your thumb.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 8, 2022)

Super Lube synthetic grease. How can I go wrong Just ordered some off amazon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Carrierjg (Jul 10, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## Maurice (Jul 13, 2022)

After reading articles here and elsewhere, plus valuable advice from Cabers, I was still curious about what TYPE of grease I should use in putting this bendix manual 2 speed back together. Original articles and manuals say "medium auto grease". I did order some new grease from Amazon from some good advice on here. But it hasn't shown up yet. I wanna get this back together.

So I ran down to a local Norcal Schwinn hot spot, El Sobrante Cyclery. Spoke with Gary. He's in his 70s and his dad opened this shop in 1957. Gary worked there as a kid, and then took it over. Recently sold it, but hangs out part time now. He's a valuable WEALTH of knowledge for me with old Schwinns. Plus it's a feast for the senses when you walk in, there's gotta be 3-4 dozen old Schwinns hanging from the ceiling!

I caught him outside on a cigarette break (that's how old school he is) and asked him about the medium auto grease from the manuals. He took a long drag off his cigarette and said, why would you use that? They used that back in the day, but the bicycle industry has come along way in the last 50 years. And then sold me this grease in the photo. So it's going back together with this grease.

Just wanted to pass along some info that I got today. Do as you wish and good luck! Both wheels are back together with new larger WW tires. Time to finish putting this cool old bike back together












Before and after. Polished those rims until my fingers bled......


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2022)

I didn't think those wheels would be coming back. they look great. 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2022)

Polishing wheels has to be the best thing to do if you really want your fingers to bleed. It doesn't hurt as much as smashing them with a hammer. 🤣


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 13, 2022)

+1 on the Park PolyLube.  Pricey but great stuff.  Plus my buddy owns the bike shop and hooks me up with a discounted price 😉  excellent job on those wheels!!


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Mod deleted my packing grease by hand post? 

 it was not meant to be pornographic 🖐🏻, it’s actually an old school method of packing bearings duh, I use the park grease also 😎


----------



## Maurice (Jul 14, 2022)

Yup me too. It's the same method I used with my Stingray as a kid back in the 70's.  

Here's the old girl going back together. Maybe 90% done. Still waiting on little trinkets to come back, headbadge and rear reflector are at a local pinstripe gal being re-lettered. Handlebars still at chrome shop (they were too far gone). Basically just cleaning, polishing and regrease. She's definitely no prom queen I'm thinking just a fun manual 2 speed Corvette to ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2022)

looking good! I like them less than perfect.


----------



## Thee (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks perfect to me!! hahaha just add those new chromed bars !!!!! 😎


----------



## phantom (Jul 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Polishing wheels has to be the best thing to do if you really want your fingers to bleed. It doesn't hurt as much as smashing them with a hammer. 🤣



I use to unlace all my wheels and polish them. It's much easier than trying to work around spokes. LOL, since I have had carpal tunnel surg. now tendonitis and arthritis in right hand that is no longer an option.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks 49auto! Glad you let me have her. Other than new tires, and used stem, it's basically like it was. I did end up replacing lots of rear spokes. So Gary at El Sobrante Cycles trued it up. He thinks the rear 2 speed hub is earlier than 1960. I dunno. Doesn't matter either way. Basically I just did a little CPR and brought it back to life. Thanks again.
I do agree, it's MUCH easier to polish without the spokes in the way


----------



## vegasnut (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't think that the fork was from a 60 Corvette. Looking at the 60 catalog from Schwinn, it looks like the top of the fork had some chrome accents on it (like my 61 Speedster has).


----------

